# Spiele PC zum ausschlachten, oder komplett. (Erst mal anfrage)



## MadBaer (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Ich verkaufe meinen Rechner, komplett oder in einzelteilen. Bei Komplettkauf (500,-), ist noch eine 250,- GB USB HDD, und eine Logitech Funk Maus & Tastatur dabei. Ich möchte erst mal schauen, wer sich alles für die Teile interessiert, nicht das ich dann mit einem halben PC da sitze. 

Zu den Teilen. 

- Mainboard: ASUS P5W DH Deluxe, WiFi mit Zubehör 50,- (evtl. OVP)
- CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 @ 2,4 GHz 4 Kerne mit Kühler und OVP 100,-
- Ram: 4 GB Kit OCZ Crossfire Edition DDR 2 800 MHz 40,-
- Grafikkarte: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon OC HD 4890 1 GB GDDR5 mit Rechnung (Restgarantie) und OVP 110,-
- Sound: Creativ X-Fi mit Zubehör 30,-
- HDD: 500 GB Maxtor (Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 glaub ich) 35,-
- Strom: 700 Watt Thermaltake Toughpower Netzteil - Kabelmanagement mit Zubehör und OVP 50,-
- Gehäuse: Extrem Engine 3T 20,-
- CPU Kühler: Zalmann 9700 LED 30,-
- Laufwerk : DVD Brenner 15,-
- Windows Vista Home Premium 32-Bit deutsche Vollversion 45,-
- Lüftersteuerung Digital: 15,-

Das Gehäuse hat schon einige Gebrauchsspuren, auf der Oberseite, habe ich Löcher vorgebohrt, für einen weiteren Lüfter. Und auf der Seite, ist noch eine GoW Lackierung. 

Versand, übernehme ich, auser bei dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Blu3storm (13. Dezember 2010)

Habe interesse an der CPU, sofern du mir preisslich entgegenkommen kannst (bedenke, dass du Ebay und PayPal gebühren sparst ). Laut deiner Signatur hast du die CPU auch übertaktet gehabt, richtig?


----------



## TinoZeros (24. Dezember 2010)

hab Interesse am Gehäuse,schreib mal Privat bidde


----------

